# Signal Booster



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

I have accepted most of the limitations of living in the province.........but having the slowest, but most expensive internet service in ALL of Asia, still tests my patience.

Satellite internet would probably be the best solution, but the costs are just too far out of my budget.

Last year, I bought a Signal Booster........for 3G/GSM signals. Smart and Globe signals went from 1-2 bars to 3-4 bars........very strong signal for Cell Phones. My internet went from "no signal" to 1-2 bars...........extremely slow........slower than dial-up with often disconnects. The data transfer speed ranges from 0.00kbps to 100-150max kbps. It normally takes several "Minutes" for a webpage to load.........wasting lots of hours trying to perform just a few things online.

My "yagi" (directional) antenna points toward the nearest cell tower, which is Globe, approx. 5km away. Smart towers are too far away.

Does anyone have any info or ideas on speeding up my data transfer?

I have been told that data transfer speed is controlled by the tower, whether it operates at 2G, 3G, 4G.............and until Globe upgrades their tower, this entire area can only provide the data transfer speed of that tower.


----------

